# Chance of apprenticeship while on TR



## holly (Dec 11, 2011)

If someone has work rights but is still on a temp resident visa can they still get an apprenticeship? How? Etc etc


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that really depends - on what kind of temporary visa first of all, and for how long it's still valid/temporary, how big your chance is at permanent residency - but most of all it would depend on the employer... they would be taking a big risk of investing a LOT into someone who can get deported. I can't promise you if any employer will or won't want to take that risk, all I can say is just try and "sell it as best as you can" - try meet them in person, explain, have very relevant experience etc.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Nelly is right (again). For governmental apprenticeship you need to be a PR or on partner visa (I.e. expected to stay in Australia for good). Since these pay the best they have the most stringent rules. 

Private companies usually will provide you with Apprenteships if you are on/ attached to long term visa (business etc 3+ years)


----------



## holly (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks!
Ive found the rules for gov one in qld, TR820 are allowed so ill assume its the same for wa


----------

